# How Busy Is YOUR Show Scedual



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Our show season starts in April so I already have two under my belt for the year. 

April - Spring Fling Show
May - Sandia Classic (A rated)
August 20-23 - Beach Party show
September 10-13- State Fair show
October 8-11 - Harvest Festival show


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, we show year-round here and there's only two dressage shows a year.  So two for me.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Our show season starts in April so I already have two under my belt for the year.


Yeah it's crazy we start in January and normally show year round if there are good shows going on. We started with the NCAA buckle series for January, Feb, and March and then in March and Region 2 buckle series started and in April the Region 18 series started.


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

I think i have about 5 between now and December, dressage isn't to big around here.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Pretty busy! Today was the 6th show of the year so far and I have about 14 more to go! (last one is end of November. Brr)

irishrider- was the sandia classic you went to in may the one in Albuquerque? i thought about going!! but the horse i'd be showing is still a little green and i didn't think it'd be worth the money or the long haul just for the 'experience'! i heard it was a really small show!


----------



## jacksmom (May 21, 2009)

june 13 local
june 14 4-H show
june 28 localish

july 16 -18 QH&open show [4-H]
july 28-august 3rd regionals arab.

after that i have no clue.
this isn't including potential hunter/jumper shows.
oh and theres a qualifier in there somewhere too i know i forgot.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

June 21st - TCHA
July 4-5th - Lake States
July 18th - 4-H show
July 19th - TCHA
July 26-30th - County Fair
August 2nd - State 4-H Show (First year going!  Still have one more qualifying show but I have gotten enough points in the other two that I think it is safe to say I am going  )
August 22nd - Lake States or ShoMe the Money
August 23rd - TCHA
September 26-27 - Michigan Apple Blossom Classic
aaaand last but not least....!
October 1-4th - All American Buckskin Congress! Will be the biggest show of my life lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Starting in June, I have about 4-6 this summer...going into August, so probably 7.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

upnover said:


> Pretty busy! Today was the 6th show of the year so far and I have about 14 more to go! (last one is end of November. Brr)
> 
> irishrider- was the sandia classic you went to in may the one in Albuquerque? i thought about going!! but the horse i'd be showing is still a little green and i didn't think it'd be worth the money or the long haul just for the 'experience'! i heard it was a really small show!


Yes, it was the one in Albuquerque. Where would you have been coming from?

Sadly, it was much smaller than it has been in year's past. Much smaller. And this is the most expensive show in Albuquerque of the year and they used to have fantastic prizes and this year was terrible. I know the economy is down and I'm sure the show organizers were feeling it too but the prizes were terrible. I had a great time and we did really well but I can't say that it was worth the money. Which makes me sad because we need a good A rated show here. I hope next year is better.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> And this is the most expensive show in Albuquerque of the year and they used to have fantastic prizes and this year was terrible. I know the economy is down and I'm sure the show organizers were feeling it too but the prizes were terrible. quote]
> 
> We had something similar happen here. Our CSHA Region 2 had a buckle series (finally) so that we could get points for state BUT then the show manager decided they did not have enough money for approved judges so we had volunteer judges at all the shows with no high points and ribbons were 1st - 4th and there were a decent amount of people there (about 5 or 8 in every class) so I called the manager up (she is becoming a friend) and I offered to help with High point prizes for next year and she tells me
> "OH that's ok I have some left over from last year."
> ...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

IrishRider- I'd be coming from OK so it's like a 10 hour drive! Just wasn't worth it IMO. Maybe next year! Albuquerque's always had a good reputation for a being a great show. however, the show manager is not a popular guy. I know a lot of people who don't go to his shows because of his poor management. We had 2 weeks of rated shows here (the Sandia was week II). Tons of people hauled in from all over for the first week and left instead of staying for the 2nd. And I know lots of people who didn't come to either because they didn't want to make a long haul for just the 1st week. So i'm thinking economy isn't the only factor....


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Well... I live in AUS, and there are things on year round. I also don't stick to one discipline, so i'm a very busy girl!

Starting next weekend I have:

- Rally/MG practice
- Free weekend!
- Mounted Games at Cudal
- Snow trip 
- Instructing a mounted games clinic in Cooma
- Mounted Games in Sydney
- Showjumping Clinic
- Zone 16 Mounted Games Championships
- Mounted games at Cowra
- Mounted Games in Sydney
- Campdraft at West Wyalong
- Zone 16 One Day Event
- National Individual Mounted Games Championships
- NSW State Mounted Games Championships

And that's just the things I have on my calendar at work. Some things come up at short notice, etc.

Busy busy :]


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

upnover said:


> IrishRider- I'd be coming from OK so it's like a 10 hour drive! Just wasn't worth it IMO. Maybe next year! Albuquerque's always had a good reputation for a being a great show. however, the show manager is not a popular guy. I know a lot of people who don't go to his shows because of his poor management. We had 2 weeks of rated shows here (the Sandia was week II). Tons of people hauled in from all over for the first week and left instead of staying for the 2nd. And I know lots of people who didn't come to either because they didn't want to make a long haul for just the 1st week. So i'm thinking economy isn't the only factor....


I agree with this. This year was definitely poor turnout and just bad all around. I was speaking with the lady at the local tack shop here and she told me she had complaint after complaint about the show this year. I guess they donated a bunch of super nice saddle pads for them to give away as prizes for the "normal" riders and they only gave them to the Grand Prix riders. I told her that was all I saw of the pads and she was not pleased. I think that will be the last time they are so generous to the Classic. Sadly, the lower rated shows put on by our HJ Assoc. are much nicer and better run. We really need a good show here so it concerns me that this one has been consistently bad for a couple of years now.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> I agree with this. This year was definitely poor turnout and just bad all around. I was speaking with the lady at the local tack shop here and she told me she had complaint after complaint about the show this year. I guess they donated a bunch of super nice saddle pads for them to give away as prizes for the "normal" riders and they only gave them to the Grand Prix riders. I told her that was all I saw of the pads and she was not pleased. I think that will be the last time they are so generous to the Classic. Sadly, the lower rated shows put on by our HJ Assoc. are much nicer and better run. We really need a good show here so it concerns me that this one has been consistently bad for a couple of years now.


That's kind of funny, prizes were a huge issue at our week of the Sandia as well! Week I (the previous show) was AWESOME. The ribbons were absolutely huge and ornate (the Classic ribbons were like 3 ft long with like 7 ribbons hanging from it!!) and every 1st got an engraved silver plate! Plus other nice prizes (like fancy wine glasses or a Devoucoux saddle cleaner/conditioner basket) for champion and reserve. The week of the Sandia? Dinky little ribbons that weren't as nice as some schooling shows, and that was it. Everyone was like, are you kidding?! The sad thing is, that 2nd week of the show used to be THE biggest show in the state back before "JD" was managing it. It was a giant charity event with a very popular 25K grand prix out at this park that drew huge crowds from even non-horse people. We all looked forward to it. Now? I think I've been to schooling shows that were bigger for a fraction of the cost. :?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep. You used to get really nice pottery for every first place that you received. This time, they gave out cruddy little canvas bags with the Sandia Classic logo on it. I mean bags that you find at the dime store. When I got home and held the ribbons up to the ribbons I got at the lower rated show earlier this year, the other ribbons blew the Classic's away. Larger rossettes, longer ribbons, thicker ribbons. And the NMHJA prizes for first place are fun...wine glasses, beer glasses, really nice tote bags, lunch coolers, etc. You had to get numerous firsts to get a decent prize and Champion got a vest but Reserve got only a ribbon. So does "JD" just do the Sandia or does he also do the Tulsa?

FYI, sorry to the original poster for kind of hijacking this. It's exciting to see someone else on here that knows what I am talking about.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

By "Sandia" i actually meant the Tulsa Classic. I think "JD" 's management name is Sandia Horse Shows or something and all of his show bills have Sandia written across them. So we often refer to them as that! 

Are you talking about NMHJA year end awards? I'm on the board for the HJA in my state and I'm always curious about what other states give away as year end awards! (and where they get the majority of their funding from...)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> FYI, sorry to the original poster for kind of hijacking this. It's exciting to see someone else on here that knows what I am talking about.


no big deal  I just got back from one of my shows yesterday! I am making a post in a few minutes.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

upnover said:


> By "Sandia" i actually meant the Tulsa Classic. I think "JD" 's management name is Sandia Horse Shows or something and all of his show bills have Sandia written across them. So we often refer to them as that!
> 
> Are you talking about NMHJA year end awards? I'm on the board for the HJA in my state and I'm always curious about what other states give away as year end awards! (and where they get the majority of their funding from...)


I was talking about the prizes you get to pick at every show when you get a first in a class. The year-end awards are different. Last year I believe the Champs got a leather halter, the Reserves got a director's chair. And they all got giant ribbons. I think in year's past they have given coolers out as well. I think the majority of NMHJA's funding comes from donations but I could be wrong. And they just dealt with a major embezzlement scandal so they have even less money to play with, and still have cooler prizes than the Classic. Bleh. What do you guys do for your year-end?

Dartanion, looking forward to some show updates from you!


----------

